# Snatched a few mullet



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Went to Blackwater to try and catch some redfish yesterday. The wind picked up early and the bay started whitecapping. No redfish so I swung by broadmouth to see if there were any mullet there. Caught 10 from 10:30 to 12:30. Couldn't hardly tell when you were getting a bite because the wind was blowing so hard. Sure was fun to finally catch a few.

I don't understand why no mullet have been caught at the stinky hole this year. For the last 40 years or so it has been the go to place. I also haven't heard any good reports from Black Creek. Wonder what is going on with the mullet?


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Mind me asking what you were using? I'm under the impression that can only be caught with a net, unless you actually "snatched" them


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Both those areas are where you go to snatch them, I have fished both, but like the post indicates it seems they are scarce this year. The only reason I can think of is that the lack of rain has allowed the salinity of the water to be higher further up the rivers and it may be they are further up stream???


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I use a 1/2 ounce egg lead above my swivel. Attach a leader about 12" long with a 7/0 treble hook on the end. On one of the barbs I put a small slice of a mathiolate Zoom trick worm. I tight line. Paint the end of your rod orange so you can see it better. The mullet will pick at the worm or brush your line. Snatch and hang on.

Some people use corks and several treble hooks tied in a row. I don't. An older man was there with me yesterday. He had been fishing since daylight and caught 5. I caught 10 in 2 hours. If the fish are really there I have snatched 50 in 3 hours, but I guess those days are long gone.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

During the spring I thought too much rain had caused the mullet to disappear. Now I am not sure what has happened at the stinky hole. The water is not too salty because it is on the Blackwater River. Someone told me their is a lot of trash that has washed in the hole. Their has always been stumps and logs because I have lost boxes of hooks there. I am not sure what has happened, but the mullet are not there. An old man from Crestview has gone 9 times in the last month and caught 3 fish.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Bravo87 said:


> Mind me asking what you were using? I'm under the impression that can only be caught with a net, unless you actually "snatched" them


When I bait them up at the house , I put a small piece of bread on a small hook and use a tiny cork or tight line. They will also eat small red worms.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks fellas!! I've seen them jumping and swimming in schools but they have never touched anything I have put in front of them


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

We use to put a weight on the bottom and about 3 small gold hooks baited w/ a small piece of white plastic grub worm (some folks will use corn) above it. It's real fun on a bream buster!!!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Can I ride with someone so I can learn this? I'll chip in on fuel and beer if you desire.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Over here today at one traditional mullet hole on the Choctaw a buddy got one mullet today. Six boats.. I believe he said only 2 or 3 others caught. One of the guys there got a limit last week. He's a regular and fishes often since he has a camp at Black Creek Lodge. It's been tough all around.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I harpooned 25 three nights ago while gigging flounder. One of the small bayous I went in had 2K plus balled up in the back side.
Yes I throw my gig like a harpoon, if they are inside 30 feet I get them 8 out of 10 times. And no they cannot swim with a gig stuck in their side. It does vibrate alot.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

drifterfisher said:


> I harpooned 25 three nights ago while gigging flounder. One of the small bayous I went in had 2K plus balled up in the back side.
> Yes I throw my gig like a harpoon, if they are inside 30 feet I get them 8 out of 10 times. And no they cannot swim with a gig stuck in their side. It does vibrate alot.


So that's where the darn things are, back in the bayou....


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

My wife and I were out yesterday at the end of Escambia and the mullet were thick everywhere we stopped. Jumping all over.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Gitzit said:


> My wife and I were out yesterday at the end of Escambia and the mullet were thick everywhere we stopped. Jumping all over.


Same over here last week but they would not bite. Buddy went yesterday and got one.


----------

